# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Размышления по защите

## just looking

*Всех приветствую, размышляя в последнее время о постоянных атаках на различного калибра сети я понял что необходимо постоянный дискурс вести с профессионалами и людями в тренде, конкретнее меня интересует как защитить сервер+сеть+юзверы от всех возможных атак, последние обновления безопасности, закрытие доступов по максимуму, давайте поразмышляем с конкретикой*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

